# My latest work - Clapton Blackie Clone



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

OK I'm showing off. I've done private work for years and have decided to try offering up guitars in stores. My last private job was to create a Clapton Blackie just like Fender's 20k version.

I made 2 at the same time and wil be making a half dozen or so more. 

Fenders price - 20k sold out in 7 hours.
My price 4k

Any Clapton fans out there want to look at the photos and criticize me I'm all ears. I'd love to hear what everyone has to say after comparing the pics on Fenders site to mine. 

http://lashingguitars.com/blackie.html


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

From your site:


> I shape each neck by hand using a spoke shave. No other neck has this profile ... but the original Blackie itself.


How did you match EC's guitar's neck exactly? From a Fender replica? Or did you get your hands on the original?


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

iaresee said:


> From your site:
> How did you match EC's guitar's neck exactly? From a Fender replica? Or did you get your hands on the original?


Dan Erlewine published his measurements of it in an old column. That was my main reference. One of the builders from Fender also gave measurements in an interview as did Claptons tech. To top it off though I visited Guitar Center where the million $ guitar is located thanks to a large scale dealer friend. Nothing like feeling.

I also played 3 of the 20k copies Fender made. To my surprize all 3 were a little different yet close. I aint knocking them but I knew right away I could do better. Not that I'm Mr Skill number one, just I took the time to nail it.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

nice. :bow:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

great job!

but how come i cant look at the other models..?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> Dan Erlewine published his measurements of it in an old column. That was my main reference. One of the builders from Fender also gave measurements in an interview as did Claptons tech. To top it off though I visited Guitar Center where the million $ guitar is located thanks to a large scale dealer friend. Nothing like feeling.
> 
> I also played 3 of the 20k copies Fender made. To my surprize all 3 were a little different yet close. I aint knocking them but I knew right away I could do better. Not that I'm Mr Skill number one, just I took the time to nail it.


Sounds like there's a pretty good store behind this model.  I can't believe you got to touch it. Man, I wouldn't trust my hands to remember that kind of detail.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

Budda said:


> great job!
> 
> but how come i cant look at the other models..?



To busy making guitars to get the website going proper. Its being done as well as a joint effort with the supply side of things (nitro, parts etc)


Thanks for even bothering to look! I'll have more models up soon.


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

I hope to someday learn to be a luthier as a home hobby. What would you recommend for somebody who knows nothing about woodworking or guitar building? Any useful books, perhaps? What tools would i need to get started?


I really dig this Blackie by the way. Extremely well made, and just looks fantastic!


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice work! I hope FMIC doesn't go all "cease and desist" on you for it.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

bluezombie said:


> I hope to someday learn to be a luthier as a home hobby. What would you recommend for somebody who knows nothing about woodworking or guitar building? Any useful books, perhaps? What tools would i need to get started?
> 
> 
> I really dig this Blackie by the way. Extremely well made, and just looks fantastic!



Thanks for the kind words. Blackie took awhile.

I always recommend Dan Elrewine's stuff. His books and videos are fantastic. His book "How to make your electric guitar play great" has years worth of stuff in it including tool suggestions. Every player should own a copy. (I am not affiliated with Erlewine or Stew Mac in any way other than their customer)

As for the FMIC - the headstock license fee has been paid. Besides they are too busy getting 4X the $ for theirs. But it comes with a DVD and a certificate


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Thanks YJMUJRSRV, i'll look into it! :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

bluezombie said:


> I hope to someday learn to be a luthier as a home hobby. What would you recommend for somebody who knows nothing about woodworking or guitar building? Any useful books, perhaps? What tools would i need to get started?
> 
> 
> I really dig this Blackie by the way. Extremely well made, and just looks fantastic!


Melvyn Hiscock has a good book also.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm impressed.


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Greenman said:


> Melvyn Hiscock has a good book also.


Thank-you, i will look into it aswell :smile:


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

very nice work...

Do you make the bodies and necks yourself, or use sourced parts a la Nash (and others).


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

a little from column A a little from B depending. There will be more info on the website in the coming days. lashingguitars.com


----------



## M_A_T_T (Jun 24, 2006)

That looks good. It's neat you use the old building techniques too. You should post this on the FDP's Custom Shop page where a bunch of the members bought those 20K "Blackies". LOL!

So you are fully licenced to use Fender's Logo as well?


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

M_A_T_T said:


> That looks good. It's neat you use the old building techniques too. You should post this on the FDP's Custom Shop page where a bunch of the members bought those 20K "Blackies". LOL!
> 
> So you are fully licenced to use Fender's Logo as well?


Thats a real good question Matt and yes those guys who dropped 20k on "blackies" should indeed take a look at my site. Blackie is unique in that most of the decal on the original is eroded. Therefore to duplicate its appearance - does not require using Fenders logo. The peices left over are not enough to be considered a logo. If you look closely at the photos lashingguitars.com you will see it does not say Fender or stratocaster.

Of course if someone wanted a guitar made from a Fender neck, then it will be labelled, etc etc. I have made frankenstrats from vintage parts for people who got tired of chasing peices on Ebay. They show me photos of the parts that got away and I duplicate them. Fender will supply customers with their actual decal too for repairs if the customer can prove it was a legit neck that needed repair/replacement.

My website has the nessesary blurb at the bottom of each page.


This forum rocks.


----------



## M_A_T_T (Jun 24, 2006)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> Therefore to duplicate its appearance - does not require using Fenders logo. The peices left over are not enough to be considered a logo. If you look closely at the photos lashingguitars.com you will see it does not say Fender or stratocaster.


Did Fender tell you that? Based on what's there I still know what it's _supposed_ to say. It's unlikely Fender would go after you anyways. You wouldn't cut into their sales with a limited number, plus they already sold all the Blackies they made.

What I found weird about those 20K "replicas" was that all the ones I saw appeared to be slightly different....


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Very nice!

And +1 to Dan Erlewine's stuff... I'm not a luthier but I've got both volumes of "Maintenance and Setup of Electric Guitar" and they're fantastic!


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

M_A_T_T said:


> What I found weird about those 20K "replicas" was that all the ones I saw appeared to be slightly different....


I noticed this too. For 20,000 one can expect perfection no? 

But hey you get a spray painted flight case and a DVD (with leather pouch! woweee) People eat this stuff up though. They sold out immediately.

The thing about the Custom Shop is the guitars come off the production line then get cosmetic treatment. The rest is hype. Some of the wood the big F uses could very well be Ikea furniture IMO. 

I sell my Blackie for $3500. It takes 2 solid weeks to build. I actually go thru all my stock at set things aside for specific guitars.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

she's just a beauty man. just a beauty. If you ever decide to go mainstream and make more, i do professional photography. I got a home studio for table top and small items such as guitars and such.

Many luthier have sent me a copy of their guitars to get it photographed inside out. Both parties win cause i get a guitar, and clients get access to custom studio picts in highrez and anytime they need one, i just get the guit out and retake the shot they need.

if that's something that would interest you, let me know. i'm a graphic designer as well..

Again..dang she's good looking..


----------

